# Can Hash be decarboxylated



## ziggyross

This may be a silly question but Can you do decarboxylation on hash. Or does it have to be done on the weed before making bubble hash. I already have made some and was wondering if decarboxylation would make it better.


----------



## Rosebud

Here is something you might like to read.

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=59540


----------



## ziggyross

Thanks Rosebud I read the article and from what I understand you have to decarboxylate before making your hash. Thanks for the link.


----------



## ozzydiodude

We use to heat the metal plates in the press we used for pressing our hash and it did seam to make the hash smoother I don't know if it was a true decarboxylated or not but it made the hash taste even better.


----------



## orangesunshine

2 screens---no press---not decarboxylated---lazy = c grade bubble


----------



## ziggyross

orangesunshine said:
			
		

> 2 screens---no press---not decarboxylated---lazy = c grade bubble



Wow how much product did you use to get that golf ball.


----------



## Tom O'Bedlam

I thought burning the stuff accomplished the decarbing!!


----------



## 7greeneyes

:yeahthat:


----------

